# Lissen Up, it's PR6: Back for Blood



## Jes (Aug 20, 2009)

All right. I think it's important to have a place to discuss the show, but I'm sick. So very, very sick. I want to muster more energy than I am able right now, but I need your help. 

My goal today is to watch the show. yes, that's today's goal. I'm going to lay off the codeine in order to do just that. So please watch the show and post your thoughts. I know I'll enjoy reading them. Reality TV is a team sport. ANd remember, there's no I in team. But, there IS meat. And why? Because we need the meat to compete.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 20, 2009)

So happy to have you here and starting this thread Jes. *Now* the new season of Project Runway can officially begin! :bow: :happy:
Don't forget the big all star challenge that is on before the show tonight! I'll be watching that too.


----------



## Jes (Aug 20, 2009)

Well i missed the challenge. I didn't know it was happening. This flu has effed me UP. I'll try to catch it. The nice thing about cable is that if you miss something, you'll have, oh, about 50 more chances to see it.

Anyway, of the contestants, half of them are insane and the other half are boring. Or at least it seems that way now. So hard to differentiate when there are so many of them.

Except for Crying Dude. Not another crying dude. I odn't have the strength.

anyhoo, I'm glad there's a Mood in LA. I love the Mood music they play. I want them to play that every time I go to any store.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 23, 2009)

Where is everyone? Has it been so long since we've last seen Project Runway that they've given up hope of a new season ever starting? Well, the new season is here...come out, come out, wherever you are! We've got some dishing to do!

I don't want to spoil it in case anyone didn't see the all star version yet but I think the winner did not deserve it! The five people who got auf'd before them did a much better job. I guess I don't know what passes for fashion these days. Not like I ever knew really, but I know ugly when I see it! :bow:

This season of PR looks good. It's only the beginning so I'm still learning everyone's names and trying to get a sense of their designs. I'll probably figure out names right about when the season is about to end. :doh: Until then they'll just have to go by nicknames like 'that guy with that hair' or 'the one that made that dress that looked like popcorn' or something like that.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Aug 23, 2009)

OK, chiming in.

Yeah, the early episodes are always a little bit chaotic, and a crapshoot about who they focus on. Just too many bodies. Both the winner and loser of the first episode were reasonable choices. My early favorite is the married guy with dreadlocks, Eberson, or something like that. He just seems cool and laid back. And he's definitely a change of pace. 

I also disagreed with the outcome of the All-Star challenge, and felt really bad for the runner-up, although my winner would have been someone else entirely. But the line-up was great. They really did bring back the All-Stars, meaning they chose to bring the top *designers* back, not the contestants who stir up the most drama. It was refreshing.


----------



## Suze (Aug 23, 2009)

gotta love youtube!

in. ;D


----------



## Jes (Aug 26, 2009)

Who remembers Solomon from the Bible? Because I feel the need to wield the sword of truth--Project Runway runs against Real Housewives of Atlanta on Thursday nights. PR was so perfect on Wednesdays, a veritable HumpDay feast. But how am I expected to juggle PR with RH:A? I mean, come one now. It's like Sophie's Choice up in here.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a little late here, but I really loved Sweet P.'s mini-collection. Daniel's red carpet dress was lovely and I can see Nicole Kidman wearing it effortlessly (not so w/Sweet P.'s frock... but it's just so cute!).

I wish I would have caught a rerun of PR6's debut episode. As was said already, so many faces to follow it is a bit chaotic. A rerun would've done me well to make some order of things. I could've done without Lindsey Lohan, though it was kind of strange the designer sent home reminded me so much of Lindsey's girl Samantha Ronson.

OK, I just looked at Lifetime's PR site and you can watch full episodes of the show there, so I'll get my rerun sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Jes (Aug 27, 2009)

I hadn't thought of the Ronson connection, TFGirl. Good eye. 

But really now, how hard is it to stay in the game for the very first challenge? Why do you have to let your batshit flag fly on the very.first.episode? Like the crying guy? I mean, all you have to do for Ep 1 is be less sucky than 15 other people. FIFTEEN OTHER PEOPLE. In that sense, it's the easiest competition you're gonna have all season long. 

And I'm defs gonna have to watch the 'best of' show, or whatever it was called. Grand Masters? Favorite Nutjobs? Honestly, though, I'd totes bone Daniel V., if he'd have me. And I can't imagine that he would. Ever. His loss. Mama got it goin' awn.


----------



## Jes (Aug 27, 2009)

So, normally at this time of year, Im' still railing against the ubiquitous flipflop. But not today; no, not today.

As I was walking in to work today, I saw a chick in a bonnet. yes, an honest-to-god bonnet. Like Half pint (laura) used to wear on Little House on the Prairie. You know, bill in front, poufy top, neck strap (for when you're working up a sweat chasing Nellie Olson around the mercantile).

And not ironically, that I could tell. Though, how could you wear a bonnet ironically?

to complete the ensemble: ugly black sundress (with bra straps exposed) and red high-top Nikes. The real big puffy leather ones, like 14 year old boys wear.

What is going on? Can someone please explain?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 27, 2009)

Jes said:


> So, normally at this time of year, Im' still railing against the ubiquitous flipflop. But not today; no, not today.
> 
> As I was walking in to work today, I saw a chick in a bonnet. yes, an honest-to-god bonnet. Like Half pint (laura) used to wear on Little House on the Prairie. You know, bill in front, poufy top, neck strap (for when you're working up a sweat chasing Nellie Olson around the mercantile).
> 
> ...



Praire chic? You've got the classy black sundress for a touch of fancyness, but the shoes and bonnet are in case there's a farming emergency.

Btw, watching the first episode now. Glad to be back!


----------



## Jes (Aug 28, 2009)

hahah. Farming emergency. Totally.

Ok--I LOVED the winning look last night. Made me glad I'm pregnant, so I can wear it. I can't recall all the names (was it Shara? Sharin?) but some of the looks stand out. I have to say I agreed with the judges last night. I think it was great that they'd all been pregnant so they could really effectively judge the looks. 

I think conceptual can be good, but the chicken and the egg? Can you IMAGINE how it would've looked with the chicken thigh pants? Oh lord jesus, hold me. I'm glad Malvin and his bad 80s hair is outta there. Had the challenge been to be conceptual, he would've fared better. But this was a real outfit for a real woman, and a celeb to boot. Eh.

Though it highlights the fact that the show is SOOO old--Rebecca's kids are in college now, I think, no?

Anyway, remember how she used to be a Stamos? And they got divorced b/c John thought she'd want kids right away, and she wanted to work more? And he was all bummed, so they broke up? And now she's having twins with someone else? It makes me wonder if John has kids yet. I'm too lazy to google. Someone find out, please. Anyway, it would be poignant if he was still childless and she had babies.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

I am pissed Mitchell was given another pass to continue fucking up next week. I would've liked to have seen Malvin given a second chance as well. His dress last week had some interesting details that had he used a more vibrant fabric, would have gotten him noticed. The bird and egg thing was horrible (and jodhpurs!).. but Mitchell? He's a douche. 

I loved the winning look as well as the red dress runner-up too.


----------



## Jes (Aug 28, 2009)

I liked the runner up but I don't know...I guess it was sexy but there was something about it that seemed...I don't know. I can't explain why I react badly to it. I have no real reason. Maybe it was the fabric. It really was 'satin nightie' and with it being so short, I might have trouble with any non-pregnant woman wearing it.

mitchell will probably self destruct next week. He was in the bottom 2 twice. yech. thing is, his shorts sucked ass, but I liked where he was going. I do think pregnant women would wear that, esp. in sunny LA, but I also think maybe he was going too casual. It should be wearable, yes, but it was also just a tshirt and shorts. 

I still can't figure out how the winner did that piecing at the front of the dress.

next week already looks like a trainwreck, and if there's anything i like on PR, it's a 2-member team trainwreck. Mmm.

And, worry not all, I caught Real Housewives Atlanta at 11 pm. It was worth it. What a hot, hot mess. Sometimes I feel truly blessed to be alive in this era of trashy tv. Can you imagine back to the time of the evening radio hour? No bad outfits? No awkward facial expressions? Oh, the horror, the horror.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 28, 2009)

I thought Shavin's (?) outfight was great, especially the detail around the upper curve of the belly. She also made a lined coat to go with it, while other contestants only managed to crank out a bowling ball dress.

Mitchell's days are numbered, who can survive back-to-back almost eliminations? Unless he sells his soul like Wendy Pepper, no chance.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 28, 2009)

But did anyone else think the baby-bumps looked ridiculous? I didn't think most of them looked pregnant, they lokked like they literally swallowed bowling balls (maybe they got them from the bowling ball bag dress?).


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Aug 29, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> But did anyone else think the baby-bumps looked ridiculous? I didn't think most of them looked pregnant, they lokked like they literally swallowed bowling balls (maybe they got them from the bowling ball bag dress?).



Yeah, I thought this as well, and it hurt the episode. It was hard to pay attention to the clothing, because the most attention grabbing thing was how jarringly weird all the models looked. Smaller padding or bigger models, please.

That said, I think they picked the right winner, but the wrong loser. Mitchell put out the worst constructed outfit two weeks in a row. He was essentially a stylist this week with that outfit, and it was a boring style. Big bag, big sunglasses, shorts, a t-shirt and a droopy sweater? I could get that from a paparazzi photo in US Weekly. And now they've cut the two most experimental designers in the season, who are often the most fun to watch. Bleh. 



ps: Is there no competition for the models this season? I kind of liked how designers would try to chose a particular model that worked for their style / try to steal someone else's model. I wonder if there will be more no-shows without it.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 29, 2009)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> ps: Is there no competition for the models this season? I kind of liked how designers would try to chose a particular model that worked for their style / try to steal someone else's model. I wonder if there will be more no-shows without it.



I believe they are doing this in a half hour model show after the PR show.


----------



## Jes (Aug 29, 2009)

Good insights ladies (and gent, right?). And yes, there's a model competition show after the ep airs. Do I think they needed their own show? Eh.... no. But there is something interesting about watching what happens in the sequestered viewing room. I remember reading about how long the discussions can go on, for ...Top Chef (I think)--contestants said they spent HOURS after challenges, waiting for decisions. Even 12 hours, I heard.

Anyway, I didn't get to compliment my girl Qristal (sp?). She did the asymetrical dress in that persimmon orange color. First, I'm crazy about orange lately. Truly crazy. Second, I have a Facebook group devoted to my jewelry and guess who joined it? Thass right! Miss Qristal. So she's already my favorite designer. 

Here's my blog entry about it, and thanks to a special Dimmer who put us together:

http://www.jericasjewelry.com/2009/08/facebook-meets-jericas-jewelry-meets.html


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 29, 2009)

I love Qristal's quote in the first episode, "it's not plus size, it's plus sexy."


----------



## Jes (Aug 31, 2009)

I just realized I'm going to be out of town for this week's ep! I hope my roommate lets me have the remote (and that we're home in time to catch it). Who knows if the show is repeated before the next installment?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 31, 2009)

That's how I caught the first episode. It came on right before the second episode premiered. 

Twice the Project Runway, twice the mind blown.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 1, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I love Qristal's quote in the first episode, "it's not plus size, it's plus sexy."



I like her too, and I'm glad she redeemed herself with the persimmon thing. She scared me week one with that purple Mardi Gras number. That was plus crazy.

Jes, that's cool that she connected with you on FB! Maybe she'd like to use your line in a runway show, hmmm?


----------



## Jes (Sep 1, 2009)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Jes, that's cool that she connected with you on FB! Maybe she'd like to use your line in a runway show, hmmm?



Oh girl, you shut your mouth! Shut it! Shut it! oooh. I have the vapors at the thought of it. Smelling salts, stat!

You know, I dream about something like that. A rags to riches story. I suppose most creative people do. Right? The chance to exponentially expand upon one's creative drive... 

Thing is, what I make doesn't translate to the runway or cutting edge fashion. I think I COULD do something more like that, b/c I know the looks, but I don't make them. But I've always said it would be fun to have a Project Jewelry kinda thing--where you give me a challenge and I have to produce. 

I'm imaginging a lot of fug, though, and a whole lot of swearing.

And I want to thank Swordchick for linking me and Qrystal together. I don't think I spelled that correctly. Sorry, Q.


----------



## Jes (Sep 3, 2009)

i am hoping that I can catch PR in my hotel room tonight. I won't be the only one with access to the remote control, so say a prayer. To the fashion gods!


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 4, 2009)

All I can say is....wow. What a hot mess that Mitchell is. Although, in fairness, that very first smocked dress looked like it was going to be cool, until he messed up with the fitting issues. 

Tim Gunn in flip flops. I'm speechless. 

Don't want to comment on winners and losers yet in case others haven't seen it yet...but I'm really enjoying seeing my alma mater this year, glad they moved it from FIT.


----------



## ByRoSwim (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm glad it's in LA this year. Although I didnt know there was an LA Mood. I'm gonna have to find it and check it out!

I'ts funny they have it at FIDM this year. I'm a graduate of LA Trade Tech Fashion Design, a few blocks over. We used to get the 2nd year students from FIDM transfering to Trade Tech. The tranfers wanted more intense pattern making classes. I guess FIDM wasnt offering that at the time. Plus trade tech was a lot cheaper, oh well, that was in 1990, maybe things have changed. 

But, it sure fun to watch this show!


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh no you did not just dis my school! lol....just kidding Ro! Trade tech is or was a good school too (as was Parsons). I'm pretty sure I remember one of my pattern teachers saying that she taught at Trade Tech too. 

Truthfully, it's not what school you go to, it's what you do with it.


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 4, 2009)

By the by Ro, I just sent you a private message regarding swimsuits...check your inbox please!


----------



## ByRoSwim (Sep 4, 2009)

Ha ha ha.. no dish intended!

After all it was 1990 I graduated. Im sure things have changed. At that time, they were barely into computerized pattern making. Today, I'm sure everything is computerized!


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 4, 2009)

Actually same here Ro. I'm old school, manual patternmaking.


----------



## Jes (Sep 5, 2009)

I hate to disagree, but I miss NY so much. And it's not like I live there it's just...well, I'm change averse, that's for sure.

So, we did catch it in the hotel room. I cannot, for the life of me, figure out why everyone loved the neoprene dress so much. Certainly, since Ra'mon was seconds from sending NOTHING down the runway, I'm glad he put something on his model, but I didn't get it. I certainly didn't get, again, why Heidi said she'd wear it right now. ?? 

But I loved the grecian-inspired dress he did, so I'm glad he won the challenge. Mitchell was a nightmare. It's like he wasn't taking things seriously.

I wonder where you all come down on the Qrystal/Epperson (?) debacle. Who was the more troubling personality, do you think --- as the convos were edited, at least?


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 6, 2009)

While I did not love the neoprene dress, I could appreciate it's design. I did dig the way he used the dyed portion of the fabric. I think it was the most original, inspired design that was truly evocative of surfwear, so I could understand why he would win, given the defnition of the challenge. Personally, I liked the other dress better. 

Qrystal/Epperson. Eh. I want to support Qrystal, I really do. The tangerine dress was good, but it didn't wow me. I'm waiting to be wowed. Same for Epperson, althought he hasn't made any big mistakes, I haven't been wowed. Regarding this weeks teaming up? I dunno, they both seem a little full of themselves. As you point out though, with the editing, it's impossible to know what really went down.


----------



## ByRoSwim (Sep 6, 2009)

OK... what's with the bottoms of the swimsuits crawling into the ass cheeks and showing the bottom half of the booty? Is that what they wanted or haven't they heard of elastic? I don't get it...Oh well, maybe I am too old school.


----------



## Jes (Sep 6, 2009)

ByRoSwim said:


> OK... what's with the bottoms of the swimsuits crawling into the ass cheeks and showing the bottom half of the booty? Is that what they wanted or haven't they heard of elastic? I don't get it...Oh well, maybe I am too old school.



you know, your voice will really be helpful here, Ro. I don't know a bobbin from a hole in my ass (after 7th grade Home Ec, at least) so I'll be curious as to your opinion on things. Please hang in.

And this is what I didn't like about Epperson---he said things that absolutely didn't need saying, and it seemed so ridiculously paternal and schoolmarm-y at the same time. Stuff like (at the beginning): We need to be really smart here. We need to not make any mistakes. 

Uh, duh. I mean, it's a competition. Of course she knows that. Did she say: you know, Epperson, I think we should hang out, have a drink and then send a turd down the runway, what about you? If you're trying to get along with a challenge partner, how about you not state the obvious 20 times?

And she's a 40 year old woman, for god's sake. As she said, she's not a little girl.


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 7, 2009)

I can only imagine that it was probably the first swimsuit they had ever made. 

I think they might actually have been going for a boy short look which doesn't have elastic......it was just way too damn short.


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2009)

i don't like how so many of these designers make me think of other designers. The winner last week? Looks like the guy from last (?) season. ANd the russian with the bad pageboy? Seems fey and loopy like...Bradley, was it, who made the 'modern farrah fawcett' with the silver tank top and white capris, or whatever they were (and badly made, at that). And someone else, who i'm forgetting right now.

i think the asian model is going to look awse tonight. They haven't shown her much and that often means they (editors, i mean) want her to pop on the runway.


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2009)

where'd they get that last creepy judge? the morgue? the cryo freezer?


----------



## SparklingBBW (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm enjoying the show, but I'm still distracted by my worries about Chris March. That cuddle bug needs to get hisself a sleep study pronto! He's such a sweetheart. I really felt bad that they were focusing so much on his sleep issues. 

In other news, totally glad that Marshall is gone. 

.


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 11, 2009)

*spoiler alert* if you haven't seen this weeks episode yet, stop here.

I loved the new bitchy judge...what was she, the editor of Marie Claire or something? I forget. The one that commented on Logans silver pants. 

Ok, sorta sad that our BBW designer is gone, in theory...but the reality is is that she wasn't really good television, and save the one orange dress, her designs were rather lacking. I'll bet she can do some good stuff when not under a time / pressure crunch though. 

I just about fell out of my chair laughing thought when they did the dramatic closeup of Eppersons single tear. I love reality shows sometimes.

Honestly, didn't love the winner. I dont' get what the big deal was. I prefered what I think was their runner up choice, the drapey purple number.


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2009)

I got why the purple dress wasn't a hit. This was a swank model party, where you're trying to show you can be avant garde and get noticed. It really WAS wedding-y. Color was nice though.
I wanted to see more of the blue column dress with the ginormous flower. Don't know if I loved it, just wanted to hear him talk about it more. I don't like that aspect of the early challenges--you get to see so little of many of the garments b/c there are so many designers. I should look for Tim's blog. I love his honesty.
Yes, the bitchy judge was funny. And mean. Where she's like: You're the designer, not the model. Thank god.

ouch, lady!

I miss Michael Kors. NEVER thought I'd say that. It's the right judge in right blazer.


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2009)

also, i love how often one of the designers is like: everyone has nice work but X who is making a hot mess -- and then X is the winner. Didn't one of them diss Althea?

And what I liked about Althea's design was that it was totally something that looked like a fashionable person would have in her closet and would put together to go to a party. I don't see many of the other models owning some of those things, let alone picking them to look cool at a party.

I did like Epperson's though, I should add. I don't know why people miss their families SO much, though. Yes, there's pressure and that heightens other emotions, but it's been all of a week (the shooting season is 5 wks. long) and he's balling and balling. Maybe that just says something about me--that I can happily go a week w/o seeing my husband and kids (especially if I'm finally getting a chance to follow my dreams), without completely breaking down. Ooops!


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 11, 2009)

Jes said:


> I got why the purple dress wasn't a hit. This was a swank model party, where you're trying to show you can be avant garde and get noticed. It really WAS wedding-y. Color was nice though.
> I wanted to see more of the blue column dress with the ginormous flower. Don't know if I loved it, just wanted to hear him talk about it more. I don't like that aspect of the early challenges--you get to see so little of many of the garments b/c there are so many designers. I should look for Tim's blog. I love his honesty.
> Yes, the bitchy judge was funny. And mean. Where she's like: You're the designer, not the model. Thank god.
> 
> ...



Not that purple dress. I'm referring to the one that was more plum colored, with the asymetrical neckline, fitted bottom...done by that little southern girl.


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2009)

ok, sorry, which? 

ps: check out this entry. Gives new insight to last week's ep. Hmmn...

http://bloggingprojectrunway.blogspot.com/2009/09/tim-gunn-wants-to-see-nina-in-neoprene.html


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Sep 12, 2009)

lypeaches said:


> Not that purple dress. I'm referring to the one that was more plum colored, with the asymetrical neckline, fitted bottom...done by that little southern girl.



I agree, Carol Hannah's dress with the black sleek bottom was my favorite as well. 

This was one of the weeks where I disagreed with almost everything the judge's said. I didn't hate Logan's dress nearly as much as they did. I was not at all impressed with Althea's look on the runway - I didn't think it would stand out at a party at all, and was sloppily made. I also really disliked Epperson's dress. My first thought when I saw it was it made the model look like a hooker. And not a classy one either.

I did like the attitudes of the guest judges, and it was really nice of Tom Petty to donate some time to the show. But in general I prefer it when there's a consistent panel. It's really hard to tell what the judging standard is going to be week to week when there's always someone new.


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 14, 2009)

Maybe it's a New York thing...we seem to have the same taste


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2009)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> I did like the attitudes of the guest judges, and it was really nice of Tom Petty to donate some time to the show.



Well played, Mule, well played.

What I liked about Althea's outfit was that it let the model shine--I think it was the sort of thing she'd pick out of her own closet, if she'd owned it. And did you see her titties all jiggling as she walked? THAT is how the outfit contributed to her making a statement and being the kind of thing you wear to stand out. Literally.


ps: I said titties.


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, precisely. It looked to me more like she was wearing an outfit that a stylist put together, as opposed to having something designed for her. 

Just sayin'!


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, the show just ended. I won't give away results in case people recorded it. All I'll say for now is that if Tim Gunn stares past you while adjusting his cuff-links and doesn't hug you goodbye, he is PISSED! Wow. I'll have to steal that move.


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2009)

I KNOW! He was pissed when Johnny (was that it---I don't believe in spoiler space for a thread limited to a certain show) made up that lie. ANd here's the thing that surprised me--that he went off on him after he left. Tim is usually so discrete. He's not a mug, but he's certainly not someone I picture talking smack, even somewhat mild smack.

Why you'd make up a lie that everyone could see through makes no sense to me.

And here's the other thing--I think his first dress had potential. I admit I couldn't get a bead on the dress part. Maybe it did look as bad as Tim said. I felt he wasn't done yet, but maybe he was. But the idea of the cranes holding up the dress? That was brilliant and an idea no one else came close to and it was perfect, b/c origami is all about paper and so he was using the paper AS paper as well as fashion/art. When he got rid of that element, too, I was very disappointed. It was as good as/better than the winning trenchcoat (not in terms of overall garment or anything, but in terms of using paper as paper, which clearly the judges liked). Would he have won? No, but he might not have gone home either. 

I did like the trench coat, but I also loved the 'feather' dress of the guy who looks like Jeffrey, with the neck tattoos, from a few seasons ago.

Ok, moving on: thought you'd all enjoy this, if you haven't seen it. I keep up with the Fug Girls, as everyone should, and they attended fashion week and blogged about it. And they did discuss Christian Siriano's recent show. 

Article here (sort of):
http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2009/09/fug_girls_at_the_court_of_chri.html

scroll down to click on a link for a slideshow to each look.

I liked it. Not overly edgy, but I like his color palette and finishing. Of course, I assume he didn't sew all/much of this, just designed it. But I love that he DID a show. The rest of those PR winners have pretty much pussed out, haven't they? I haven't heard from them if they didn't...

What is Kristen whatever doing next to Tim, though??


----------



## Jes (Sep 21, 2009)

A heads up--
on Thursday, we're having a viewing/waxing party. Be sure to get here by 8.30 and wear something that is quickly removed. Olga will be setting up her waxing table, and we'll be doing Brazilians while the garments walk the runway. 
I'm providing drinks, ice and the Real Housewives of Atlanta after party! Probably some quaaludes, too.

Here's hoping Honey doesn't attend. KNowing her, she'd need 2 or 3 waxers just to herself. It's a shame when a womans thighs have a 5 o'clock shadow.


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2009)

You know, I'm thinking of changing the Waxing Party to a Taco Party (huh huh, I said taco party):

not unlike this:
http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/13bd611d25/elegant-readings-with-michael-ian-black-taco-party

(nsfw if you don't have headphones)


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 24, 2009)

Jes said:


> You know, I'm thinking of changing the Waxing Party to a Taco Party (huh huh, I said taco party):
> 
> not unlike this:
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/13bd611d25/elegant-readings-with-michael-ian-black-taco-party
> ...



Did someone say taco?

Now Honey is definitely gonna show up


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> Did someone say taco?
> 
> Now Honey is definitely gonna show up



this is how the day breaks down: fuckin' show up at noon, eat fuckin' tacos.

consider this your engraved invitation.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 24, 2009)

Jes said:


> this is how the day breaks down: fuckin' show up at noon, eat fuckin' tacos.
> 
> consider this your engraved invitation.



Will that be engraved on the taco shell?


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 24, 2009)

Jes said:


> this is how the day breaks down: fuckin' show up at noon, eat fuckin' tacos.
> 
> consider this your engraved invitation.



Honey will be having the Brazilian taco, thank you very much. 


TO GO!


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2009)

You're disgusting.


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2009)

I disagreed with the judges tonight. I feel that Ramon's garment wasn't the best, but he had a story and he tried to make an alien when I don't htink anyone else did. 

I did like a lot of dresses. Christophers, Eppersons, etc.

But the winner was the white thing? It was so literal. It was all costume (which was ok, but still)--if someone gives you sci fi/thriller, ad you decide to go ice princess, well then you go star wars and the planet hoth, and you know she's in a crypt somewhere. Ok. And then you do what? you dress her in white, cut out snowflake-y things like we didn't in school, and put ice in her hair. That was all Collier, I'm sure he suggested it b/c he's the one who would know how to do it. 

Honestly, just about everyone here could come up with Ice Princess and from there, I'm sure we'd all come up with a very similar gown. That should win? He didn't reinterept anyway. He didn't take it in a way he could've.

I thought Ramon was very classy in the way he signed off and in his into camera final statements.

I'll miss you Ramon! I hope someone picks you to help on final garments nearer the Shows.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 25, 2009)

Not really sure how I felt about Ra'mon leaving. Yea, it was a bit too costume, but it is for a movie. I felt that the greenish flapper dress should have gotten the axe. There was no creativity in that design at all.

And I feel like Epperson should have won. Western was probably the hardest choice. And cmon, if cutting out snowflake designs is what it takes to win, then I clearly should have won the title in the 2nd grade.


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> And cmon, if cutting out snowflake designs is what it takes to win, then I clearly should have won the title in the 2nd grade.



Right! I mean, it was nice, but when one of the judges called his design 'Risky' I was like...uhm, how? Ice Princess is safe, and white snowy dress to represent ice princess is the safest way to go in depicting the character. 

The flapper was a beautiful dress but i hear what you're saying--i wish geordana had done somethign from a period about which she felt more comfortable. No one said it had to be Americana (though certainly, the judges can appreciate that more than international, possibly). But the dress of the '20s and 40s mixed together boring plain'--what movie would that character be cast in? A movie about someone who wasn't fashionable in ANY decade? What? She should've been out. She bungled that challenge and certainly, I think she modeled it too much after herself and her own look.

i'm disappointed. i'd really come to like Ra'mon, especially after he dyed that green dress (a week or 2 ago) in the toilet. Aww, Ra'mon, way to be creative and gross at the same time! THAT is a man who will take a risk. A risk of e-coli!


----------



## Paquito (Sep 25, 2009)

Jes said:


> i'm disappointed. i'd really come to like Ra'mon, especially after he dyed that green dress (a week or 2 ago) in the toilet. Aww, Ra'mon, way to be creative and gross at the same time! THAT is a man who will take a risk. A risk of e-coli!



I find dedication to a craft like that very hard to come by these days. Fashion has no mercy people, you better be ready to contract tetanus from sewing until your fingers bleed.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Sep 26, 2009)

I too was sad to see Ramon go, but I can't really complain about it. It was a pretty bad dress. Louise and Jordana's dresses were both pretty ordinary, but the flapper dress was better made and more coherent. If Louise had gone I would have been fine with it too.

I was very surprised when Nicholas won. I thought Christopher's dress was much better.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 27, 2009)

I would have been happiest if Christopher won, even Epperson.. I loved what he did actually (but Christopher's more). The ice queen dress did nothing for me. When they called Nicholas' name, I thought he was selected for having one of the worst dresses. :doh:


----------



## Jes (Sep 27, 2009)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> I too was sad to see Ramon go, but I can't really complain about it. It was a pretty bad dress. Louise and Jordana's dresses were both pretty ordinary, but the flapper dress was better made and more coherent. If Louise had gone I would have been fine with it too.
> 
> I was very surprised when Nicholas won. I thought Christopher's dress was much better.



have we discussed my theory on 'foot pedal' yet? Sometimes i wish we could just refer back to another post number instead of going around the mulberry bush again. anyway, i think the producers got involved in that decision.

everybody is a fucker, today. everybody.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 27, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> When they called Nicholas' name, I thought he was selected for having one of the worst dresses. :doh:



Same here. Was all about the things he cut out and slapped on that dress. Isn't Corey Feldman ( Nick ) the one who is forever grousing about ' craft projects ' from other designers?

Louise ( who, during the first episode I was thinking, " where the hell have I seen her "...Etsy...she has a shop on there...and I recognized the style and her jewelry ) needs to follow Gunn's advice.


----------



## Jes (Sep 27, 2009)

i wish tim gunn would give ME advice. 

about a whole hell of a lot of things.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Sep 27, 2009)

Jes said:


> have we discussed my theory on 'foot pedal' yet? Sometimes i wish we could just refer back to another post number instead of going around the mulberry bush again. anyway, i think the producers got involved in that decision.



No, we have not, but I will do a search for it. Can't have to straining yourself by having to type out a few sentences. 



mossystate said:


> Same here. Was all about the things he cut out and slapped on that dress. Isn't Corey Feldman ( Nick ) the one who is forever grousing about ' craft projects ' from other designers?



Great, now you have me pondering who is worse at their art form, Nicholas or Corey Feldman? A nearly unanswerable question.


----------



## Jes (Sep 28, 2009)

DANG

I just thought of the perfect challenge: a new outfit for Chi Chi LaRue. But not something trashy...something more demure. 

I'm gonna make mine out of fishing line and 1,000,000 bobby pins.

Free? What about you?


and people--use the google.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm thinking something that involves a golde-flower waistband and several tons of sequins.

Oh the possibilities.


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 29, 2009)

So...finally watched it last night. I loved, loved, loved Christophers dress. He totally should have won...him or Epperson at least. Agree with everyone else here, the Nicholas dress totally looked like a craft project. 

I'm thinking Christopher is going to take it this year, unless someone else really picks up their game. 

And I'm sad about Ramon leaving...I'm wondering if the judges took into consideration that this was the second time he'd had to scrap his first idea?


----------



## Jes (Sep 29, 2009)

ly, i wo nder about that too. But then again, one could argue that having to scrap something means you planned it poorly or whatever. I mean, how would you judge that? That he made something in 2 hours or that his first idea was so bad he couldn't send it down the runway and was even worse than what they didn't like about his current piece?
I used to feel like you, now i see it more like the judges. I just liked HIM, and I don't like the Russian dude with his ice queen.
plus, that looked like jizz in his model's hair. Sorry.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep, for me it was Christopher FTW, Epperson in 2nd.
Nick should have been in the bottom or at least lower middle. They kept saying how it would look great on camera, I'm thinking, "You mean it looks worse than this in person?" And I kept waiting for someone to say it looked like a pigeon pooped on her head.


----------



## Jes (Sep 29, 2009)

[i love your --i assume-- Toil, Q]

Again, I"m now really suspecting foot pedal with Nicholas.


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 29, 2009)

Jes said:


> [i love your --i assume-- Toil, Q]
> 
> Again, I"m now really suspecting foot pedal with Nicholas.



HUH? What are you talking about - "foot pedal"??


----------



## Jes (Sep 30, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> HUH? What are you talking about - "foot pedal"??



i swear i mentioned this before, but i'm too old and lazy to look. 

ok, so when we were kids, my dad loved Wheel of Fortune and my bro and I would sometimes watch with him. ANd my brother always said that when really big prizes were almost at hand, the wheel would suddenly look like it'd been jarred by something. Like beep beep beep --almost at $100,000! beep BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP -- aw, too bad, you just passed over the grand prize!

ANd he used to say it was a foot pedal that Pat Sajak or someone had, under the podium.

So I say this win was a foot pedal of some kind. Because I can't see how anyone agreed with the ice princess. And that shit has been DONE before, too. It's not even like he made up a story about a kind of film we haven't really seen and then he put in a character that was new. His character is a term we use all the time--ice princess, or ice queen.

I know Tim was disappointed. Too bad Ra'mon didn't have immunity for this challenge. I have to find Tim's blog again. I love it.


----------



## Jes (Oct 1, 2009)

i feel bad for christopher. he cried too much, but it's gotta be a shock to have people hate on your sjhit when you thought you were gonna win and tim told you you were doing a great job with, at least, the shirt dress.

i agree the 2 don't go, which is inexcusable. ONe is blue, the other green!


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Oct 3, 2009)

The fabric for the shirt/dress looked much cheaper on the runway than it did in the workroom. I wonder if that was part of the disconnect. It was also styled kind of sloppily. I really like Christopher, but hated the green dress with the weird collar. It was awful.

That said they eliminated the right person. Although if they had done the proper thing last week and given Christopher immunity, then they could have gotten rid of both Louise and Nicholas. Because those two dresses were HIDEOUS. 

Irina's pairing was the clear winner, in my mind. Not too much controversy there.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 3, 2009)

Shiny shirtdress.....LOLOLOLOLOL Ladies who lunch...and blind their fellow diners.

Oh...Louise...what the HELL were you thinking! The one dress with the shit cascading...and then, I know, I will tack a tulle ( or whatever...was trying to not look ) tail to the back. :eek She needs to get back to Etsy and her Frozen Charlotte doll parts ( which I do love ).


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 9, 2009)

damn....I was so loving Christophers designs until last week....and then AGAIN this week he comes up with a dog. What is up with that? 

Honestly, I can't believe they kept Logan over Epperson. I don't even really like Epperson, but for me, his track record is much stronger. At least his garment was finished. Guess they just wanted to keep the eye candy around. 

And even though I don't care for Jordana, her dress this week totally rocked. Loved it. 

Where is Nina???


----------



## Jes (Oct 9, 2009)

They seem to be switching this up--Nina 1 week, MKors the next. Right? And sometimes, 4 judges. I don't know why. That just means more discussion and a longer wait for the contestants.

I thought a lot of stuff was fug last night. I do think the challenge was hard. And I'm curious why Irina (?) didn't use the 2 yards of fabric she could buy to add to her short plain column dress (which I did love, as a wedding gown, btw). I didn't love what she did, though I see why she did--I found it strange that the judges jizzed over it. It was like: ooh, those stripes of thread are really in this season and fashion forward!! uh, no they're not. But at least it wasn't a hot mess.

I think Epperson had an epic fail. He definitely wanted to ditch the dress altogether and then he listened to Tim (who also told Ra'mon that his green gorgon movie lady was gonna be good, and Ep and Christopher had reinvented the shirt dress, so I don't know what is up with him of late) and then he kept the dress mostly as it was. I don't know. i felt like he should've looked around the room to see how much people were changing things. Then again, when we have it in our minds that our choice is the best, nothing can shake that, it seems. I do like that he was Stayed Classy in the end, San Diego.

And the 2nd to best dress, the lace thing, was lovely EXCEPT for the sleeves. She was trying to do a kimono and I didn't feel that she really hit that silhouette (other than the fabric belt). So the giant sleeves seemed really ungainly to me. THat dress, with smaller, more-closely fit to the body, sleeves, would've been divine, and looked as if it never started with a wedding dress at all.


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 9, 2009)

On the second best dress, we are agreed. Those sleeves made it look like she had a second set of droopy boobs or something. It was close to being spectacular....but the sleeves ruined it. I do like her esthetic, in general though.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 9, 2009)

Those sleeves were really awful. I liked the rest of it...ok...but it did look pretty dated to me. Meh. I am glad Jordachea, or whatever the hell her name is, won. 

Logan's pants... Just roll 'em up and send 'em down the catwalk. I should be on PR. Logan came to the photography school where my roomie works and teaches. A friend of his was helping him print some pictures he took. Guess the boy enjoys photography, as well as rolling hems. The friend had been in roomie's printing class. So, roomie recognizes the boy. The friend had said that it was ' tradition ' to buy The Professor a white mocha. Logan went to get roomie a white mocha. Roomie was grilling him about PR, and got nothing but the boy looking to the ceiling. I would have tickled him. Roomie said he was a nice boy. Nice boy who won't be there much longer.

Ok....Nicolas's outfit. There wasn't enough room on the stage to get him into the bottom 3? He once again slapped some cutout crap on the northern acreage. I said Auf Weidersehen!


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Guess the boy enjoys photography, as well as rolling hems. !



oh, he looks like he enjoys rolling something, all right....

I'm glad y'all agree that the lace-dress sleeves were superfug. She didn't have to use that much material or keep them that way--there was no need to do that, in other words. I still don't know why she did.


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2009)

Also, when the designer (was it Mme. Butterfly again?) told Tim that her dress was 100% acetate, did you LOVE the look on Tim's face? It was like she'd just dropped a turd on the floor in front of him. hahaha.

i feel like he's been a bit jacked up this season, though. His advice is usually more on target. He seems in direct opposition to the judges at times. Which is his prerogative, of course, but still...


----------



## Paquito (Oct 23, 2009)

Gordana's starting to grow on me. That necklace was pretty nice, even though spending most on her budget on the jewels was not smart at all.

And Milla Jovich, fashion designer? Learn something new everyday.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 23, 2009)

Well tonight was a shocker!


----------



## Jes (Oct 27, 2009)

well, a first: i missed the show. i had a friend in town and i took him to the local dive bar for the awesome drag show. we skipped tv, but i'll do my best to catch up this week.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 28, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> Well tonight was a shocker!



If you're referring to who was kicked off, yes that was a shocker! I wasn't sure who I wanted to go.



Jes said:


> well, a first: i missed the show. i had a friend in town and i took him to the local dive bar for the awesome drag show. we skipped tv, but i'll do my best to catch up this week.



Another shocker! Jes missed a show! 

Now for my PR confession: I have been neglecting this thread even though I have been watching the show. I have all sorts of comments in my head but never come here and post them.

Also, something funny that happened a few episodes back...
Tim Gunn was talking to one of the contestants about their design and he wasn't that impressed with it. After Tim made his comments I said "Oh boy!" out loud. Without missing a beat Tim says from my TV "Oh boy is right!"  For a split second I was freaked thinking 'How is Tim Gunn answering me from the TV!'.  My son saw the look on my face and told me that at the exact moment I said 'Oh boy' so did the contestant, but I didn't hear it. So Tim was answering them and not me. But for a split second I thought I had something special there with Tim!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 29, 2009)

The show isn't over yet (10:30 pm est), but who the heck is Logan to criticize Gordana? He has yet to create anything remotely noteworthy. OK.. back to the show.

ETA at 10:45 pm est: Gordana did make a sad little jacket in the end, but still... I really hope this is the last we see of pretty boy Logan. 



Who are your top three? Mine are Irena, Carol Hanna and Althea.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, I think the judges eliminated the right person. Gordana's outfit was the worst, but Logan's was close, and he's been off the mark throughout the season much more than she has.

I don't get why Althea is so beloved by the judges, but I can't really argue this week. I don't think anyone's was all that great. Which brings me to my main point...

This has been a pretty weak season in my opinion. In part, I think they didn't select very good designers. But I also think a big part of the problem is that they're doing so many 1 day challenges this season. I have no way to count, but my gut says that they're being given out much more frequently than previous seasons. By giving moderately talented people less time to work, we're getting mediocre products. Christopher is a good example. Good instincts. Bad editor. With more time, he might figure out how to make his garments really sparkle. Instead we get a lot of misses. And messes. It's a shame. Of the remaining designers, I can't say I'm overly excited to see anyone's collection. 

Anyone else feel this way? Or am I way off?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 30, 2009)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Well, I think the judges eliminated the right person. Gordana's outfit was the worst, but Logan's was close, and he's been off the mark throughout the season much more than she has.
> 
> I don't get why Althea is so beloved by the judges, but I can't really argue this week. I don't think anyone's was all that great. Which brings me to my main point...
> 
> ...



I agree. I feel some of these challenges would be a bit more creative and showing more of the potential that these designers have if they were 2 day challenges. I haven't watched much of any of the other seasons, mostly show here and there, so I have nothing to compare this season to as far as if these challenge time lengths work well or not. 

While Irena makes good clothes, I wish she would do something just so the judges could come down on her a little. She has a bit of a superiority complex going on and I'm not digging it. 

IMO Gordana's piece tonight was awful. I personally would have liked to see her go home for that one rather than Logan if it's off of that one garment from that episode they were judging and that one alone. She should have gone. Kind of like what happened to Nicholas. He did well in a lot of the challenges, then made one bad outfit (which wasn't even a bad outfit overall, it just didn't fit Greece's look) and was sent packing. But then again, Logan time after time was not in the top 3 and just doesn't seem to think realistically outside the box, if that make sense. So fair is fair I guess? 

Also I love Christopher and want him to make something to really wow me next week. He needs it badly!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 30, 2009)

I definitely miss some of the details of the show since I'm usually on the computer at the same time (hence the 4-5 times editing my post during the course of the show last night). I didn't realize they'd had so many one day challenges. It would be nice to see what they'd do with more time, even Christopher who was one of my favorites at the beginning of the season. I find Irina the only real stand-out of those who remain.

Overall not such an interesting or talented group? Not sure... There has been a different vibe all season for me. There's no uber talented "Bad Boy" or stand-out designer with a personality to match (Ice Queen Irina has the talent, but not the charm). I wish Ra'mon and Epperson had made it further as I think they both were more interesting/talented than Logan and even Gordana. I would definitely like to have seen more from them.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 30, 2009)

Gordana's outfit was awful and that was sad because the original outfit that inspired it was great.
The woman that won, whose name escapes me, made basically the same outfit as the original one...and I didn't like it the first time. It was like bouncy boobs on parade! Even my son said "I couldn't see that outfit on the red carpet." I said that it's probably more of a casual outfit and he said that he thought this show was about making more high fashion or interesting pieces not everyday wear. So true. Boring!
I agree that this season there is no big standout designer. Some designers I do like but there is no one person that I have been rooting for since the beginning like I usually do. At this point there should be someone that really stands out, especially since there are only a few left, and there just isn't.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Oct 31, 2009)

I think it was overdue for Logan to go. I don't really like anyone either.
But there are always moments that are fun to watch.
Like- every time during eliminations, when Heidi intones somebody's name, and her head whips around to pin them down with a gaze with all the warmth of a velociraptor. 
And they squirm as the adrenaline floods their system.
Apparently I'm feeling a bit bloodthirtsy this Halloween!


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Nov 9, 2009)

I wouldn't normally put this warning so many days after an episode, but I fear the most recent PR might have slipped by a few people. For some reason they aired it on a Friday. I would have missed it without my faithful DVR.

So...if you don't want to know who made it to Bryant Park, don't read my next post!


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, I'm not surprised at the final 3. At the beginning of the episode when they said it was the final challenge, and there were 5 people left, I was worried they were going to have 4 designers go to Bryant Park. Which seemed lame to me. But cutting two people at the last challenge was a nice twist, and upped the tension, definitely.

Here's my rundown:

The survivors -
Carol Hannah: Great construction on the dress. She's got the most statuesque model too, which helped. The lack of color in the dress bothered me, and they were right to call her out for being safe. But she's always been in the top all season, and definitely deserved to go. I'm pulling for her to win it all.

Irina: I hated her dress. I thought it looked moth eaten and poorly fitted. Her model's hairstyle was crap. She deserved to go to the final for her body of work, but I would have liked to have seen her taken down a peg. Her work is good, but not so great that she's earned the attitude she seems to have. Christian Siriano could credibly call out others for creating a mess because he was clearly fantastic. Her, not so much. (caveat: if she's really not so bitchy, but it's edited that way to make her the villain for ratings, she has my apologies).

Althea: I have not been a fan of hers this whole season. She does her patterned constructions well, but on this dress it didn't really work. And often her work has been that of a stylist rather than a designer. Still, the judges have loved her all season, so it would have been pretty unfair for them to bash her now.

The discards-

Christopher: As much as I was pulling for him, I think the judges were right. His eye isn't refined yet. The top of his final dress was gorgeous, but the bottom was jr. prom. He was hit and miss all season, but more miss than hit. I would have loved to see a whole collection from him, but I can't argue with the logic.

Geordana: Her dress was pretty, and I'm glad she went out on something she loved. This elimination to me was based on the season as a whole rather than the challenge, because I thought her dress clearly beat Althea's. Again, I think the judges were consistent in their approach. 

That's my ramble. See you for the finale!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 9, 2009)

This finale will be dull as dirt. I do not see one designer where I say, " damn! "...even if it is not my personal taste. " Oh...look...that is well made ". What happened this year?


----------



## Paquito (Nov 10, 2009)

I haven't seen about half of the season, it's so uninteresting this time around. Where's the drama? The tears? The glory? The bitchy queenfests?!?!

Damn you, Lifetime.


----------



## ByRoSwim (Nov 10, 2009)

Carol Hannah has an etsy store.

www.carolhannah.etsy.com


----------



## g-squared (Nov 12, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I haven't seen about half of the season, it's so uninteresting this time around. Where's the drama? The tears? The glory? The bitchy queenfests?!?!
> 
> Damn you, Lifetime.



Drew Magary put it best.

"It's the worst season in the history of the show. Kors and Garcia are never fucking there. (Imagine if Simon Cowell missed 70% of every Idol episode. If you liked that show, you'd be fucking pissed.) The move to LA was pointless and stupid. The challenges are terrible. The Gawker reviewers are right: they just tell the designers to go to Mood and make some shit. There's no, "Make a dress out of medical waste" type challenges that are cool. And the contestants are shit. How the fuck did Christopher last this long? They take this asshole to the Getty Museum, and he's inspired by algae on the rocks outside of the place? He may as well have been inspired by a fucking parking spot. What a crybaby asshole. He should have been out the first day.

The final three are all underwhelming. Irina's a bitch. Althea has Kirsten Dunst's teeth and makes the same floppy clothes every week. And Carol Hannah totally looks like this one dude I know. No lie. Slap a shitlaod of eyeliner on him, toss on a wig, and you got Carol Hannah. It's unnerving. All of them would get crushed if this were any other season. I think they're all allergic to actual colors. I say Irina wins handily, and then they'll pretend as if this season never existed. Next season, they're back in New York and Kors and Garcia are on for every episode. I think it'll be back to normal."


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Nov 12, 2009)

g-squared said:


> Drew Magary put it best...



If "putting it best" means taking valid, but commonplace criticisms of the show and then demeaning the contestants based on their appearance or stupid, knee-jerk assessments of their femininity (or lack thereof), then you and I have different definitions of "best."


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 12, 2009)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> If "putting it best" means taking valid, but commonplace criticisms of the show and then demeaning the contestants based on their appearance or stupid, knee-jerk assessments of their femininity (or lack thereof), then you and I have different definitions of "best."



What he said. x10.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow, that was such a _huge_ twist. I mean, I've never seen anything like that before on Project Runway _ever_. Lifetime might be getting a little too crazy to handle.




And Irina, trust me, no one is copying you.


----------



## Jes (Nov 13, 2009)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Well, I'm not surprised at the final 3. At the beginning of the episode when they said it was the final challenge, and there were 5 people left, I was worried they were going to have 4 designers go to Bryant Park. Which seemed lame to me. But cutting two people at the last challenge was a nice twist, and upped the tension, definitely.
> !



i really appreciate how into this you are! go you!

ok, all i can really think of is that Irina is that stereotypical bull-headed child of immigrants. I think she feels so pushed to succeed (and not necessarily by her own parents, maybe just more the mental gene that sometimes develops in immigrants over time) that she has a. an inflated sense of self and b. an antisocial me v. everyone else thing going on.

Very unattractive to watch. What was it that vardon said about pretty recently? I'll bastardize it: Nothing says pretty like calling someone else('s designs) ugly.

Poor Carol Hannah, melting down that way. I know how awful I feel when I'm sick like that. It would get right to my head and freak me out. I hope what's-his-face lets her cry it out for a solid 5 minutes and then tells her she can do this and he'll help her and it'll all be ok.

ps: I was in boston last week presiding over a conference. The hotel was nice. But it didn't carry most cable channels?! I mean over the summer I stayed at a dumpy motel in nowheresville Poughkeepsie. I could watch PR there!


----------



## Jes (Nov 13, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Another shocker! Jes missed a show!
> 
> p



right?? what has happened to me? something is finally more important than reality tv. shocking. no, seriously, i was shocked!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 13, 2009)

Gowns and slouchy sweaters...oh, and a Liza jacket ( ok, that one was discarded, but, ya never know if it might work its way into a bra lining. Can't...ummmm...wait?


----------



## Jes (Nov 16, 2009)

all right.

i'm too lazy to look this up. 

do we know if pt. 2 will defs be shown this week? i'm having my surgery on thursday (feel free to give me empathy/sympathy rep, that IS, after all, why I mentioned it), and if I'm with it, I want to watch. But i'm not going to force my eyelids open to find out the show has been pre-empted for something stupid.


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2009)

oh lord.

who are these diesnigers who think that this is the best group of PR contesentans ever? come on now.

i didn't think any of the 3 were very swrong. each had a few nice peices, but nothing wowed me.

and yes, i can't type for shit. i had felany...something and percocet at the shopsital. Shit. HOspital. thank you. the end.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Nov 20, 2009)

Jes said:


> oh lord.
> 
> who are these diesnigers who think that this is the best group of PR contesentans ever? come on now.
> 
> ...




Hospital? You OK? Never mind the typing! 

But here's how I know you're really under the weather... you didn't comment on the psychotic "Something About Mary" hairstyle on that guest judge. It was like she rolled up a pair of tights and glued them to her forehead. Why? Why would she think that was the look to choose to judge the final on Project Runway?!!

They did finally have Michael Kors and Nina Garcia together on a couple of episodes- I was beginning to suspect they had a backstage feud! So much of the season was spent with one or the other of them gone. Guess they negotiated their new contracts to include at little time as possible. I hate not having a consistent panel- it makes results even more subjective, and it showed in the results. Nicholas got a longer ride, Ramon a shorter one, Epperson too- I just think we missed out, because it was like bingo machine judging- today, we send home, wait for it... B6!

*AS* for the results- meh. I don't think any of us really cared. None of them popped, the whole season or the finale. I did like having the models show, though. I suppose I'll just hope for a better cast next year.


----------



## Jes (Nov 20, 2009)

I KNOW. I couldn't even process that nutjob! And she was weird, too. Like, she seemed gaga over the most boring shit. OH, IRINA, I JUST LOVE HOW YOU USED BLACK. WHY, I"VE NEVER SEEN BLACK BEFORE IN MY LIFE! AND CERTAINLY NEVER IN NEW YORK.

she had that crazy googly-eyed expression on her face the whole time, like she was high. 

i kind of loved/hated/loved it. but i was disappointed with the series and the end, too.

yes, operation. I was feeling pretty good 'til bedtime and then I lost my shit. But today is a bit better. Every day will be, I hope. I'm doing a liquid diet right now, but craving a cheesesteak.


----------



## QueenB (Nov 20, 2009)

i wasted my time watching this entire season. eh.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 20, 2009)

Always the optimist, I hope season 7 will be more exciting. Can't believe it will begin in January! 

I liked a few of Irina's pieces quite a lot but I had to go to the PR6 website to really see the details to appreciate them. I preferred Carol Hannah's collection and all the pretty, frilly dresses.  Overall though, not a huge wow either.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, OMG what was up with that hairdo?! I could not stop staring! Who in their right mind would do that to someone's hair/wear hair like that? For some reason she reminded me of Ursula from the Little Mermaid. I kept thinking "Why are you up there judging designs, isn't there a mermaid somewhere that you need to go kill?" 
I like Carol Hannah's collection the best. But Heidi said it was not cohesive. While that may have been true, it was still the best one in my opinion. Irina with everthing black...boring! Ooh, she made a t shirt, so amazing! Man, they were impressed with mighty little this season.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 21, 2009)

Check out Google images "Suzy Menkes" & you'll see this pompadour hairdo is a trademark look she has worn for years. It's goofy, but I have to say it's one of those things I love about fashion's characters like Carrie Donovan and her crazy big "O" glasses (below..loved her), Karl Lagerfeld and his ponytail, or Coco Chanel and her pearls. I wonder if Christian Siriano will wear his asymmetrical pixie 'do for the next 40-50 years?









p.s. Hope you're feeling better, Jes!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 21, 2009)

After I got done squinting and wondering if it was a piece of something other than hair...I liked that she marches to her own drummer! I mean, Michael has cornered the market on ....zzzzzzz....tees under jackets. I also liked that she seemed to be reaching deep down to convey how the fashions made her react as a viewer. 

The finale was not quite as bad as I thought it would be...but...no more boring fashion ( Qristyl...wth ), unless it is backed up with a wacky designer.


----------



## Jes (Nov 22, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> p.s. Hope you're feeling better, Jes!



i bet rep points would help bring my swelling down a bit...*puppydog eyes*


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 23, 2009)

I would gladly give them to you Jes, but the bloody rep gods...you know...sigh...

feel better...

and meana Irina...boring...


----------



## Jes (Nov 23, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> I would gladly give them to you Jes, but the bloody rep gods...you know...sigh...
> 
> feel better...
> 
> and meana Irina...boring...



Meana Irina. Good nickname!
(thanks di)


----------



## Paquito (Nov 23, 2009)

...well, not every season can be a winner, can it?

Let's try harder next year. Bravo would never have let this happen.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 25, 2009)

When does the next season start? I'm getting antsy already! Have they started filming it yet? Let's hope next season is more exciting.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 25, 2009)

Jes said:


> Meana Irina. Good nickname!
> (thanks di)



i wish i could claim it, they called her that on the show...lol..it fits doesnt it?


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, pretty much agree with everything here...it was just boring overall. 

But I do have a tidbit re: Nina Garcia and Michael Kors. In a Tim Gunn interview on the Late Late Show, he said that both Nina and Michael had Eureopean trips scheduled for their own work that conflicted with PR shooting schedule, particularly because it was in LA. When in New York it could be juggled, but the extra 5 hours flying time made it impossible. Hence the return to New York next season.


----------



## Jes (Nov 25, 2009)

lypeaches said:


> Hence the return to New York next season.


oh it is!? i didn't know that. Good. Good. I didn't care for the LA version. Booo.


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 25, 2009)

I haven't seen it "officially" anywhere...but it's what Tim Gunn said, so I would hope that he would know. I've a feeling he probably wanted it returned to New York too. Nothing about Tim Gunn says "West Coast". 

Only slightly off topic, i just saw an amusing quote by Dorothy Parker. "When they come up with a color darker than black, I'll wear that." 
Classic New York line .


----------



## Jes (Dec 15, 2009)

I think the world owes every single non-winning PR contestant an apology. Apparently you CAN send their worst offenders down the runway and still make it in fashion:

http://gofugyourself.celebuzz.com/go_fug_yourself/2009/12/rachel_gettingfugged121409.html


----------

